# Bank Holiday Monday - 31st August



## ger147 (Aug 19, 2015)

I know there are quite a few of us on here in west/central Scotland and wondered if a few of us fancied getting together somewhere for a friendly knock somewhere on bank holiday Monday?

Probably easier if someone hosts to keep costs down etc.  Just wondered if anyone fancied it?

Please reply if you're interested and we'll see if anyone wants to get together.


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 19, 2015)

It'd be up for a game so will keep an eye on thread to see how it develops.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 19, 2015)

Some of us have to work  

I could possibly host 3 later after 430 if anyone is interested.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok Guys, Williep and I are willing to sign on 3 visitors each @ Â£10.00 a head Monday 31st at Bellshill GC around T/off 11.30 ish.

Reply ASAP.


----------



## Daveh922 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Billy - as discussed I'm definitely up for this. Off on the Monday so happy days.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Daveh922 said:



			Hi Billy - as discussed I'm definitely up for this. Off on the Monday so happy days.
		
Click to expand...

OK , 5 more needed.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 21, 2015)

Count me in.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 21, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Ok:thup: 4 more needed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2015)

The more the merrier .


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 23, 2015)

Gents I'm up for a game but I would need to tee off by 10.30am? If the tee wasn't available I could host 3. 

No worries if it doesn't suit and I can catch next one!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2015)

happyhacker said:



			Gents I'm up for a game but I would need to tee off by 10.30am? If the tee wasn't available I could host 3. 

No worries if it doesn't suit and I can catch next one!
		
Click to expand...

Tee isn't booked yet, but 10.30 or earlier isn't a problem, great if you can manage.

Still room for another 3.


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2015)

names to date

williamalex1

williep

daveh922

ger147

happyhacker.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2015)

joy the day guys, i was pleasantly surprised by the course last week. I won't be able to make this one though.... my Sherpa is on holiday


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			joy the day guys, i was pleasantly surprised by the course last week. I won't be able to make this one though.... my Sherpa is on holiday

Click to expand...

Sorry you can't make it Patrick, but you should have used a trolley, you're not getting any younger mate :smirk: BTW there's only 1 small hill, 
 Next time you should wear your Lincoln Green outfit with the matching feathered hat, if you intend spending as much time in the woods .:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry you can't make it Patrick, but you should have used a trolley, you're not getting any younger mate :smirk: BTW there's only 1 small hill, 
 Next time you should wear your Lincoln Green outfit with the matching feathered hat, if you intend spending as much time in the woods .:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

as apposed to a hard had when you are in there:rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			as apposed to a hard had when you are in there:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And a thick skin :ears:.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Would be good if we could get 2x4 balls next Monday.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 24, 2015)

You had me thinking there but unfortunately we decided our company would operate on Scottish bank holidays and it isn't one for us.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			You had me thinking there but unfortunately we decided our company would operate on Scottish bank holidays and it isn't one for us. 

Click to expand...

Take a sicky, if not maybe next time :thup:.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			You had me thinking there but unfortunately we decided our company would operate on Scottish bank holidays and it isn't one for us. 

Click to expand...

Jim, you need to get over there and give these boys a woopin


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Jim, you need to get over there and give these boys a woopin
		
Click to expand...

Us boys :rofl:, are game for a laugh . You nearly went home in stitches.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 24, 2015)

I would like join in but I'm running low on holiday for the remainder of the year. Also I've been playing more clown than bandit this year so the wooping will have to wait.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I would like join in but I'm running low on holiday for the remainder of the year. Also I've been playing more clown than bandit this year so the wooping will have to wait. 

Click to expand...

Makes you and Patrick seem like the perfect pairing.:rofl:

Don't know why i should find that funny considering the way I'm playing atm.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Still spaces available.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Still spaces available.
		
Click to expand...

bump.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Still spaces available :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Still spaces available :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2015)

Do we have a definite time yet? Just trying to finalise long weekend arrangements at home...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Do we have a definite time yet? Just trying to finalise long weekend arrangements at home...
		
Click to expand...

I'll book 10.15, i think that suits everyone, williep will pull out if we don't get another body or 2, as it is a bit of a rush for him, so i think it might be just a 4 ball.
cheers Billy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			names to date

williamalex1

williep

daveh922

ger147

happyhacker.
		
Click to expand...

TEE OFF 10.15 MONDAY , WILLIEP HAS PULLED OUT SO WE HAVE A 4ball.  

If you guys could PM me your names and home town, so i can sign everyone in beforehand.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			TEE OFF 10.15 MONDAY , WILLIEP HAS PULLED OUT SO WE HAVE A 4ball.  

If you guys could PM me your names and home town, so i can sign everyone in beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Bellshill baby, do I get a discount?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2015)

ger147 said:



			I'm a Bellshill baby, do I get a discount? 

Click to expand...

Off course yes , but  on course NO :ears:
I got your PM. :thup:


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 28, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Off course yes , but  on course NO :ears:
I got your PM. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

PM sent, looking forward to game.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 28, 2015)

happyhacker said:



			PM sent, looking forward to game.
		
Click to expand...

That's everyone confirmed see you guys on Monday,I hope the weathers kind to us.


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 28, 2015)

It tentatively looks OK for the morning!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2015)

happyhacker said:



			It tentatively looks OK for the morning! 

Click to expand...

Short sleeve weather


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 30, 2015)

Let me know if there are any call offs, I've just been freed up tomorrow


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 30, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Let me know if there are any call offs, I've just been freed up tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Scratch that, I'm no longer free


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2015)

See you next time :thup:


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 30, 2015)

What time we meeting up?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2015)

happyhacker said:



			What time we meeting up?
		
Click to expand...

Hope to tee off 10.15, I'll be there 9.45, loitering about in the lounge.:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Hope to tee off 10.15, I'll be there 9.45, loitering about in the lounge.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just look for a Richard Gere look a like , :rofl:.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you very much for hosting today Willie, was a nice touch to book the perfect weather. &#9786;

Thoroughly enjoyed the game, will deffo come back for another visit.

Thanks guys.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Thank you very much for hosting today Willie, was a nice touch to book the perfect weather. â˜º

Thoroughly enjoyed the game, will deffo come back for another visit.

Thanks guys.
		
Click to expand...

Any time mate just stop wearing that Sombrero and calling me Gringo, and give me a chance to win back my Â£3.
Good shooting from you with a net 66, and good shooting from Aaron with a net 71 including a 9 a triple and a couple of doubles.
Id rather not mention my bad day at the office, but well done you guys.:thup:


----------



## ger147 (Aug 31, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Any time mate just stop wearing that Sombrero and calling me Gringo, and give me a chance to win back my Â£3.
Good shooting from you with a net 66, and good shooting from Aaron with a net 71 including a 9 a triple and a couple of doubles.
Id rather not mention my bad day at the office, but well done you guys.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was thoroughly decent of you to let one of your guests win, and not too bad a score for me seen as I didn't hole anything of note all day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Was thoroughly decent of you to let one of your guests win, and not too bad a score for me seen as I didn't hole anything of note all day.
		
Click to expand...

And you only hit 1 tree [ those big green things as Patrick calls them  :rofl:] went 30 yards left but still managed a bogey 5.:thup:.

 Still no word from our missing 4 th man .


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Willie for hosting today. Great game and well done Gerry for taking the money! 

As I mentioned, welcome at Glenbervie anytime for a return leg. Hopefully the 4th man is OK!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2015)

happyhacker said:



			Thanks Willie for hosting today. Great game and well done Gerry for taking the money! 

As I mentioned, welcome at Glenbervie anytime for a return leg. Hopefully the 4th man is OK!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it, look forward to a return match :thup:.


----------

